
Ask HN: How does Mailchimp send emails as your domain? - leshokunin
I&#x27;m working on a service that does automations and workflows on top of the emails I get on my Gmail.<p>I&#x27;m curious if there&#x27;s a way to send emails via my Gsuite address using our own backend (or say, something like Mailgun), rather than via the Gmail API.<p>How is this usually achieved?
======
gregjor
You set it up on Mailgun and add some DNS records to your domain proving
Mailgun is authorized to send.

[http://documentation.mailgun.com/en/latest/quickstart-
sendin...](http://documentation.mailgun.com/en/latest/quickstart-sending.html)

------
chmaynard
Don't do this. I know everyone else is doing it, but HTML emails are pure evil
and God is keeping score. I know because God and I are personal friends.

~~~
slater
"God is keeping score. I know because God and I are personal friends"

stealing that lol :D

